# Items Needed For the Progression from the Noob to Intermediate Vaper?



## Rudi (24/10/14)

So i have been Browsing through the retailers websites today and watched some videos and read some thresds here and would like some advice (like most of us new to the game)...

On all of these sites there are all these Mods and clones and thingys thats up for sale, but now how do you decide what to buy with such a huge variety of items out there... 

I would like to find out from some of the vet's the tools needed to become a vet

This will be focused more on the high watt end mods and RDA/RBA's out there... Just need some General tips from fellow experienced vapers.( ie. mods,rda/rba combos,tools needed for rebuilding(toolbox) like building a bug-out-bag for vapers)

Just as a side note.. i see myself leaning towards the cloud chasing side of vaping...

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/10/14)

@Rudi Before we recommenced something to you let us know what you are using now it makes life a whole lot easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (25/10/14)

All i have at the moment is a Panzer mech mod, a kangertech pro tank 3(1.8 Ohm dual coil), and a kangertech aero tank giant (0.8 sub-ohm dual coil) ... only use the Giant on the panzer at the moment... thats basically it  ive got the need for more...i enjoy a hotish vape and have been using 18mg fake liqua (chineese shop specials lol) but its time to for change... vaping for me has become more than a hobby... its a lifestyle even decided to stop my current hobby (coin collecting) sell everything and buy me some vape gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## GerharddP (25/10/14)

Before i give you tips on cloud chasing i need to know something. If you build a .3ohm coil on a mech with a fresh battery how much current are you drawing from the battery?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (25/10/14)

Ohm's law is your friend: I = V/R, 4.2/0.3 =14A that will be absolute maximum current on a fully charged battery.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (25/10/14)

johan said:


> Ohm's law is your friend: I = V/R, 4.2/0.3 =14A that will be absolute maximum current on a fully charged battery.
> 
> via Tapatalk



Reason why i was asking is to see if he had the basics down before cloud chasing and things go bopm


----------



## johan (25/10/14)

Sorry about that @GerharddP - I should've read from beginning. Unfortunately I can't delete with tapatalk.

via Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (25/10/14)

johan said:


> Sorry about that @GerharddP - I should've read from beginning.
> 
> via Tapatalk



No worries @johan. Just dont want someone to get hurt and the news 24 d!cks having a field day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> No worries @johan. Just dont want someone to get hurt and the news 24 d!cks having a field day


Agree 100%

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/10/14)

You already have a mech so all u need now is a dripper and off you go to chase em clouds

Also as was said earlier, pay attention and study ohms law. This will assure you retain your front teeth, lips and your face in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/10/14)

Please get some decent batteries (Sony VTC3's, VTC4's or eFest 2500mah 35A)

Um, I'd highly recommend getting a Paradigm Magma clone, as your first rebuildable, its super easy to build on, doesn't leak as much as many other RDA's is comparatively cheap,you can run it in single coil mode which is awesome because when you start coiling it can be hard to make 2 identical coils, and it'll give you clouds that feel monstrous compared to what you're currently using.

Try running it, with a 0.8ohm coil, guaranteed it'll be a very different experience from using you kangertech 0.8ohm coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (25/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Please get some decent batteries (Sony VTC3's, VTC4's or eFest 2500mah 35A)
> 
> Um, I'd highly recommend getting a Paradigm Magma clone, as your first rebuildable, its super easy to build on, doesn't leak as much as many other RDA's is comparatively cheap,you can run it in single coil mode which is awesome because when you start coiling it can be hard to make 2 identical coils, and it'll give you clouds that feel monstrous compared to what you're currently using.
> 
> Try running it, with a 0.8ohm coil, guaranteed it'll be a very different experience from using you kangertech 0.8ohm coils.



Worlds appart. My first build was .9 on an igo w4 it kicked my behind because i was used to clearos. Started playing so much i almost pulled a silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (25/10/14)

Regards the toolbox:

Small precision screwdriver set, or a coil jig. 
Tweezers
Scissors
Smallish rectangular wooden box, with slide top (for the tools). optional
Ohm meter or multimeter. 
Decent needle nose file set (optional)

Regarding the RDA:

Plume Veil or Veritas

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rudi (25/10/14)

Thank you all for the comments on this thread.. realy appreciate the input!

On Ohms law... i aced Physics in school and i am a Train Driver by profession and it was something we had to learn again... im constantly tinkering with something electronic/electrical(was studying to become a Millwright just before i got the job with Transnet in 2005) 

I also love doing research on things im intrested in and believe me i have watched hours oof vids on youtube and did some good homework on the vapeworld, only problem is i never get to physically see the stuff out there... living in a small town where a man having long hair is still kinda frowned apon kinda sucks, so you can imagine what goes through the heads of some when they see me with the shiny pipe but hey i love causing a stir.. its what makes me,me.. 

My 2 main reasons for this thread is educational and to counter rip-offs.. im the tipe of person that learns a lot by doing it myself or looking at someone else doing it..i belive that its the only way to build experience.. so if i know the how to's then i can educate some1 that needs it.. got 17 people already on Ecigs..handfull of them are going strong, and still get all these questions on a daily basis.. its a damn good feeling when some1 thats a smoker for 35years(2 pack a day) come to you and say "you saved my life" (he is on his 2nd month vaping now without touching a manual)

2nd reason is the rip offs.. people here are looking for cheeper alternatives so they buy from the local chineese shops.. CE4'kits run arround R150 - R250 here, then you find a tobacco shop who sells the CE5 for R600 and then another guy selling the stuff for more... and the sad part is all of these stuff fail within the 1st week or so and its giving the vaping world a bad name.. also people tend to compare everything to the twisp so yea education in these parts is a must...

But again thank you guys for all the info so far and if there is anything else please do share, i love to learn and know some1 on here will benifit from it too. Going to make me a shopping list now

And sorry for typing to much.. i thend to get carried away sometimes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Hi @Rudi

I am not a cloud chaser myself but hopefully the following will help you and also give you something further to think about and research.

Firstly, dont be afraid to pay a bit more for quality. It will generally be cheaper in the long run. I would say its best to stick to the well-known retailers on this forum. Not only because they generally know their stuff and wont rip you off but also they tend to all have great after sales service. So if something goes wrong you should get sorted out. I have bought about 90% of my gear and juice from the retailers on this forum (via their website) and i am happy. Take the time to get to know them. Phone them and say hi. They are great people and dont forget that many of them are extremely knowledgeable vapers themselves.

Second, dont skimp on batteries. Buy the best you can afford.

Third, on the choice of atty for cloud blowing. There are three basic things to the vape in my view. Flavour, throat hit and vapour (clouds). I would say that the power you vape at affects all three. But the higher your power the better your wicking needs to be to avoid dry hits. In addition I have found the following:
- flavour - tends to be better with smaller sized atties and for me, less airflow. Coil lower down in most atties helps. 
- throat hit - better at higher power and with the coil closer to you mouth, generally higher up in most atties
- vapour - better with more power and more airflow.

I have also found that the juice you use influences the above three hugely. The nic content, the PG/VG ratio and the flavour itself are the drivers. In fact i will say this much - that the juice is as important, if not more important than the setup in some cases.

You have a Panzer, so you will probably go for a good dripper with big airflow (big airhole) and build a lowish ohm coil and you will be blowing clouds in no time. I cant advise you on the best device but the suggestions above are all good. Be prepared to try a few until you find what works best for you.

There is also the issue of a dripper versus a tank. For me, the flavour on a dripper is better but it lacks the convenience of a tank. You do get some drippers with bigger space to hold more liquid. This is all up to your preference and choice. 

Another topic is whether to get a higher powered regulated mod instead of your panzer. I dont have a high power regulated but I understand the benefit of being able to increase the power by flicking a switch instead of building another coil. The Mech setup power is determined by the coil you build. There are many pros and cons of both. Some prefer one but some enjoy both. Have an open mind and discover for yourself what you enjoy.

Al the best and well done for taking the time to do your research!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/10/14)

I can give you these recommendations, on atty's

*Big Clouds*
Tobh

*Flavour*
Magma

*Least maintenance*
kayfun

*Big clouds + Flavour + low maintenance *
Big Dripper

Of these, the Magma is the easiest to build and the Big Dripper is the hardest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rudi (25/10/14)

Hi @Silver

Thank you very much for that info

Have been studying the forum retailer's websites now and i dont mind paying for quality (believe in the afrikaans saying "goedkoop koop is duur koop") but damn these batteries sell out quick.. the 35A 2500 mah batteries are all sold out at vape club and vape king at the moment and dont want to import( due to lack of knowlege on that topic) will also invest in a VV/VW mod sometime next year after the wedding but i love the bulkey stuff and these 26650 mechs looks sick.. just what I like.. Thank you too @n0ugh7_zw for the ideas on the drippers.. will be having a look at some reviews tonight... by the looks of things I will probably end up having a crap load of gear man I just loooove vaping

anyways keep up the good work.. really loving all the inputs from everyone so far... personally I have been looking at the pluim veil,veritas and the 454 big block...veritas looks like a pain to build but I love a good challenge, also looking at the magma as a 2nd RDA and was watching a review and build on a Cerberus 26650 RDA but will take things 1 at a time


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (25/10/14)

johan said:


> Ohm's law is your friend: I = V/R, 4.2/0.3 =14A that will be absolute maximum current on a fully charged battery.
> 
> via Tapatalk



How can that be explained easier, because I'm not good at physics and technical things, so please help if possible.


----------



## GerharddP (25/10/14)

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> How can that be explained easier, because I'm not good at physics and technical things, so please help if possible.



I is the si unit for current

V is the si unit for volts

R for resistance thus current drawn from the source is equal to the volts at the source devided by the resistance of the load or your coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/14)

Rudi said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Thank you very much for that info
> 
> ...



Pleasure @Rudi

I'm sure if you keep an eye on the retailers, you will see that some of them get new stock in quite regularly.
It's worth waiting a bit to get the right batteries.


----------

